# Sometimes I feel frivolous! ^_^



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I made this for my fiance!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

That is so cute!!! This is such a cool idea!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks ^_^


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Cute!! I want to make that too!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks! ^_^


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Here's another one! lol


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Oh, how adorable. ^^


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I've run out of puns XD


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

You could draw two Bettas flaring at each other and put, "lets not fight, be mine." Lol just what came to the top of my head.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

madmonahan said:


> You could draw two Bettas flaring at each other and put, "lets not fight, be mine." Lol just what came to the top of my head.


I like it!


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Aww Cute!!


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I hope you're making it!!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

actually, I'm slacking right now, I've got 3 ideas rattling around in my head for other silly fish art.


----------

